# Lines in Java3D



## Developer_X (7. Apr 2009)

Hi, ich hätt da ma ne Frage.
Wie kann ich in Java einfach Linien ziehen, ihnen Farben gibt und fertig?

hier im folgenden Code z.B. sollten sie eingebaut, und geadded werden:
[highlight=Java]
public Group Lines()
{
Group g = new Group();
//Hier sollen irgendwie Linien gemacht werden, geht ja nicht mit
// Sphere s = new Sphere();
//und hier sollen die Linien Farben bekommen
return g;
}
[/highlight]
Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?
Danke schon mal im Voraus Developer_X


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Apr 2009)

Das geht mit einem LineArray.


----------



## Developer_X (7. Apr 2009)

oh danke!
und damit du weißt, dass ich das kann, mit der Api lesen schau mal her wie ich das realisiert habe:
[highlight=Java]
 Point3f[] plaPts = new Point3f[2];
	    plaPts[0] = new Point3f(0,0.0f,0);
	    plaPts[1] = new Point3f(0,5.0f,0);
	    LineArray pla = new LineArray(2, LineArray.COORDINATES);
	    pla.setCoordinates(0, plaPts);
	    Shape3D plShape = new Shape3D(pla, app);
	    lineGroup.addChild(plShape);	    
[/highlight]
Na was sagst du jetzt?


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Apr 2009)

Gut 

Du musst übrigens nicht den Umweg über das Point3f-Array gehen, so würde es auch funktionieren:
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]
        LineArray pla = new LineArray(2, LineArray.COORDINATES);
        pla.setCoordinate(0, new Point3f(0,0.0f,0));
        pla.setCoordinate(1, new Point3f(0,5.0f,0));
        Shape3D plShape = new Shape3D(pla, app);
        lineGroup.addChild(plShape);
[/HIGHLIGHT]
Kommt allerdings aufs gleiche raus - mal ist das eine geschickter, mal das andere. Ich würde in diesem Fall kein Extra-Array anlegen, aber das ist vermutlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Developer_X (7. Apr 2009)

ok danke für den tipp


----------

